# Is this the start of the zombie apocalypse?



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I just saw this one the news and thought "Oh no. Zombies ".

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/26/2818832/naked-man-shot-killed-on-macarthur.html

A cop had to shoot a naked man who was eating the face off another man. Even after he shot the attacker once, the man continued his attack and the cop had to shoot him several more times. Then cops requested all video and photos of the attack from reporters and witnesses. 
Makes you wonder.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

That's just creepy.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Maverick_mg said:


> I just saw this one the news and thought "Oh no. Zombies ".
> 
> Naked man killed by Police near MacArthur Causeway was &#x2018;eating&#x2019; face off victim - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com
> 
> ...


"requested" makes me less nervous than confiscated. Coincidentally, I was just reading the thread about a US based 100 year old business that may be closing.....and how people were guessing Hostess( I thought they filed bankruptsy last year?). Anyway made me think of the Zombie movie with Woody Harrelson looking for twinkies. :rotfl:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

No more than when Jeffrey Dahmer was eating people.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

He was on LSD.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My DIL and I were talking a couple days ago and she suggested all the crazy thing people are doing has something to do with all the food tampering the gov. is doing. It's causing people to go off the deep end.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

"Police have requested the Heralds video surveillance tapes." That statement is significantly different than "Then cops request all videos and photos of the attack from reporters and witnesses". One sounds like evidence gathering, the other statement makes it sound like their trying to cover something up.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats it, time to sharpen your machete's, double check your ammo and :runforhills:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw that article last night. It does seem like something out of a movie. Just way way waaaaay out there. It makes perfect sense though, a zombie has to eat through the face to get to the brain.

I'm guessing the victim wasn't a prepper.:teehee:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

U.S. News - Violent holiday weekend claims at least 10 lives in Chicago
I thought it was going to be about this.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't think it is the start of anything but it certainly suggests some serious mental health issues.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Pretty gruesome attack. The attacker had taken some "new" LSD and was literally eating the victims face. And while this is the most violent attack as a result of this new type of LSD there have been several similar cases in the area in the last few months. Apparently this type of LSD causes the body temperatures to rise - which is why the attackers have all been naked or nearly naked.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

The "New LSD" they are referring to is actually the new bath salts that kids and young adults have been smoking and inhaling as of late. 
In Iowa, they just passed a new law banning many types of the new bath salts to prevent just this sort of incident. Most of the problems here have been kids committing suicide after taking the stuff. 
But the issue in Florida is pretty darn scary. What would possess someone to eat another persons face? The person who was attacked lived, but the face was eaten away by 75-80%. That is gonna be tough to recover from.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

wes917 said:


> "Police have requested the Heralds video surveillance tapes." That statement is significantly different than "Then cops request all videos and photos of the attack from reporters and witnesses". One sounds like evidence gathering, the other statement makes it sound like their trying to cover something up.


I was paraphrasing an article from ABC news not the article I linked too. I was gonna link to the ABC article when the site crashed and I couldn't find the story again. Sorry if I made it misleading. That was not my intent.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

sirquack said:


> The "New LSD" they are referring to is actually the new bath salts that kids and young adults have been smoking and inhaling as of late.
> In Iowa, they just passed a new law banning many types of the new bath salts to prevent just this sort of incident. Most of the problems here have been kids committing suicide after taking the stuff.
> But the issue in Florida is pretty darn scary. What would possess someone to eat another persons face? The person who was attacked lived, but the face was eaten away by 75-80%. That is gonna be tough to recover from.


I was thinking they were gonna find out he was on LSD.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

New LSD is not the same as LSD. LSD has a very particular chemical composition. Modifying that makes it an entirely different thing. I think media hype and propaganda gave LSD a much worse reputation than it truly earned. People seem to forget the government testing that showed it had actual benefits such as treatment for alcoholism. 

I've known lots of people who did lots of acid, LOTS. The biggest danger I ever witnessed was people getting fed up with society and heading off into the woods to meditate and eat veggies. Just my personal observations instead of something I read somewhere...

I have *read* a lot lately about small town youth using the "bath salts" and some sort of fake marijuana. (incense of some sort) It causes a lot of illness and some deaths. Very dangerous stuff. Add to it this "zombie" behavior and WOW! Not good.

Kind of makes some lazy stoner kids seem pretty tame. Perhaps the continued prohibition of marijuana leads people to seek out more dangerous alternatives. Teenagers WILL find a way to party, like it or not, outlaw it or not. Some kids get buzzed on cough medicine and *gasp* drinking those nasty hand sanitizers like germ-x.

Not trying to start a debate on drugs, this isn't the place for that. Just trying to point out that maybe the lesser of the evils is the best option, even if unappealing.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, you don't eat a dudes face because you're tripping. This isn't even the first incident right? I seem to remember there were 2-3 others recently.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

from what I heard it was bath salts, and trust me you don't want to see the pictures of the end result


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bath salts are a huge problem here- the ER nurses pushed and pushed the DA to have them confiscated from the 'head stores' here in this college town- but we all know that won't stop them!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

So you guys are saying someone is selling zombie drugs? 

Now I've known a few drug users and I've never seen one go all zombie. I've never seen anyone take a trip and decide to eat another person. Certainly never chase down a random bum and eat his face, all while growling and acting like; well, a zombie. Same with amphetamines, which will make a person extremely paranoid and hallucinate and such. But crave human flesh not so much.

Now, while I have no problem with the idea that there is some drug out there making people crazy, the official explanation isn't working for me. There simply has to be more there, as this is the 4th or 5th incident in Miami this year where a guy has gone zombie.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I ve heard about some incedents with the "posh" synthetic marijuana/incense. Lots of rage type violence. Kids stabbing there mothers etc.. Idk for me when I was a kid I didn't mess around with the stupid stuff. I remember other kids doing poperi an duster. I was always good already.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a linky dink to med md about bath salts.

Bath Salts Drugs: Problems, Ingredients, Dangers, and More

Does say that agitation, paranoia, hallucinations, psychosis and a host of other fun stuff are a part of the side effects. If most of the cases of the zombie stuff are in one area it could indicate a bad batch or amateur attempt at making some.

Either way this is a bad thing. People are continually seeking out cheaper and cheaper ways to get high. Started out with nutmeg and banana peels (lol) "evolved" to sniffing glue and other inhalants. Then that graduated to kids stealing prescriptions and abusing over the counter meds. etc. etc. I have even heard of people drinking mouthwash. *yuck*

Wonder if the bath salts are addictive? Zombie, psycho freaks on drugs will make crack heads and tweakers look like church folk.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> Wonder if the bath salts are addictive? Zombie, psycho freaks on drugs will make crack heads and tweakers look like church folk.


 Tinfoil hat time, get read!

What if it's a test run to make a zombie plague? What if someone is making this stuff and testing it in Miami, and will be spreading the stuff at a later date...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Tinfoil hat time, get read!
> 
> What if it's a test run to make a zombie plague? What if someone is making this stuff and testing it in Miami, and will be spreading the stuff at a later date...


My sarcasm meter is broken down today. Your post made me laugh, hope that was the intent. Otherwise, the alternative is a pretty "interesting" scenario.

Would be awfully darn ironic and sort of morbidly funny if zombie threats were actual honest to goodness zombies. Would make SHTF so much more entertaining.  (self defense, sport and FUN combined instead of sad desperation)


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> My sarcasm meter is broken down today. Your post made me laugh, hope that was the intent. Otherwise, the alternative is a pretty "interesting" scenario.
> 
> Would be awfully darn ironic and sort of morbidly funny if zombie threats were actual honest to goodness zombies. Would make SHTF so much more entertaining.  (self defense, sport and FUN combined instead of sad desperation)


 It was meant to be funny yes. Although the thought of REAL zombies does entertain to no end. We'll have to keep an eye on the fella that was bitten and see if he tries to eat anyone in the near future. Then we know all we need to know right...lol


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Just added to my prep list.... Cricket batts and Shaday records.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> the thought of REAL zombies does entertain to no end.


*sigh of relief* 

I thought it may just be me who thought it was funny. I am kind of twisted that way.

(the actual crime is NOT funny, just the idea of REAL zombies)


I would almost look forward to a real zombie shtf. (except for the part where I have kids)

I think real zombies are the only thing that can ethically be enjoyable to kill. Waaaayyy enjoyable!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The article I read stated the attacker growled at the officer when told to back off. It also stated that the victims forehead was bare to the bone, he had no nose left, and his mouth was also gone, eaten by the attacker. The surveilance videos showed the attack took 18 minutes. Apparently, the victim will need months of surgeries etc., and the worst thing is, the human mouth is not all that clean. There is big time concern for infections of many kinds. 

What a disturbing story, what a pathetic world we live in. It is certainly not the same place I was born into...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am interested in seeing the reports on the other incidents Invalid?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> I am interested in seeing the reports on the other incidents Invalid?


 There weren't other reports that I know of. One of the cops in the article I was reading was trying to reassure people saying tweakers often go berserk, and how this was the 4th case he knows of where a guy started eating another guy this year. 

Needless to say, I wasn't reassured.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

hintonlady said:


> *sigh of relief*
> 
> I thought it may just be me who thought it was funny. I am kind of twisted that way.
> 
> ...


You aren't the only one! My humor tends to be sick and twisted at times and this was one!

IMO, the man was either very ill or on some drugs. Not a zombie.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Man oh man... it used to be that druggies who got the munchies went for a bag of Doritos.... 

(sick humor, I know!)


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

More zombies in the news

Authorities: Md. man admits eating heart of victim - Yahoo! News


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Another one in Texas. A woman ate a baby. No link as Im on my phone.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i was in wall mart today and everywhere i turned i saw the same guy just watching me. first thing i thought of was the story and wondered if he was wanting to eat my face. usually stuff dont bother me but i got right paranoid and got out of there. ~Georgia.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Another one in Texas. A woman ate a baby. No link as Im on my phone.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/5920714/Mother-decapitated-newborn-and-ate-his-brain-Texas-police-say.html

Oh my freakin' goodness. This is getting out of hand. Too many cases all at once. These freaks are not just a bit off, they are totally looney tunes.

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!?!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> Mother decapitated newborn and ate his brain, Texas police say - Telegraph
> 
> Oh my freakin' goodness. This is getting out of hand. Too many cases all at once. These freaks are not just a bit off, they are totally looney tunes.
> 
> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!?!


 The thing is, these last two weren't on 'bath salts' as far as I know. Perhaps there is a prescription med that's causing this?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

InvalidID said:


> The thing is, these last two weren't on 'bath salts' as far as I know. Perhaps there is a prescription med that's causing this?


Oh no! I better have the kids lock me in the horse trailer, I'm having a reaction to my singulair right now! It feels like bugs are crawling on me and I itch. Maybe those are the first symptoms.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

what in the heck is this world coming too!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Canada cannibal says he believed victim was an alien - Telegraph
Enough crazies walking among us?


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

He thought the guy was an alien... so he ATE HIM?!?!?!?!  

Dunno about the rest of you, but if I think I see an alien, lunchtime is not likely to be the first thing on my mind... :yuck:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That meat in the wonton soup does taste a little like alien when I think about it.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's another one, just saw this on the news tonight.



> CP24- Student accused of eating man's heart ranted on Facebook
> 
> Fri Jun. 01 2012 9:54:50 PM | The Associated Press
> *Student accused of eating man's heart ranted on Facebook*
> ...


.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In nearly all the zombie movies I've seen (including _Firefly_) the zombies were created by a reaction to some sort of drug. Kinda makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I was listening to a local radio host yesterday, as he discussed this subject. BTW, he says that the "bath salts" are a really bad mix of existing drugs-is that true? Anyhow, he went on to point out that in other countries, people just report that a demon did it. The person "afflicted" is either killed, or perhaps cured by what passes for the local shaman (or prayer). They never say "This person had a psychotic break due to......." They call it what it is-evil. 

In my opinion, these people should just be shot. Not locked up. Not "therapied" into a semblance of human, not housed at tax payers' expense for decades, nothing. There is nothing redeeming about some humans, and that's a fact. Would be a good deterrent for all the people trying to "feel good" because "they got it so bad" in life.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've noticed that all of the zombies so far have been unstable from go. I wonder what medications they were on to treat their instabilities, then I wonder if a certain combination of meds plus street drugs doesn't cause this. 

Of course with the FDA being what it is it's certainly possible that this is just a side effect of anti-depression meds. 

Warning side effects of Happy drops may include:

Itching, burning, swelling tongue, stroke or heart attack, cancer of the anus, anal discharge, zombie-ism, craving for human flesh, IBS, and insomnia.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

InvalidID said:


> I've noticed that all of the zombies so far have been unstable from go. I wonder what medications they were on to treat their instabilities, then I wonder if a certain combination of meds plus street drugs doesn't cause this.
> 
> Of course with the FDA being what it is it's certainly possible that this is just a side effect of anti-depression meds.
> 
> ...


It is certainly possible. That zombie flick will smith was in where he was the last human in new york? That all started from a cancer drug, that mutated and eventually became airborne or something. In World War Z I don't remember how it started, just that it started slow. In Resident Evil the zombies were created from a man made virus.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw this on Nightline the other night...

'Bath Salts' Causing 'Excited Delirium'? | Video - ABC News


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

fishinshawn said:


> It is certainly possible. That zombie flick will smith was in where he was the last human in new york? That all started from a cancer drug, that mutated and eventually became airborne or something. In World War Z I don't remember how it started, just that it started slow. In Resident Evil the zombies were created from a man made virus.


I was thinking this today too. The book and movie you are talking about is 'I am Legend'. And they were vampires but same concept. It all started with a drug. 
But what got me thinking, in the book and in whats been happening these last few days, the people who "turned" zombie all had an unnaturally high core body temps. So, is it the smell of their own internal organs cooking inside them making them hungry for human flesh? 

I also just just heard that the CDC came out with a statement saying there is no zombie apocalypse. http://mobile.news.com.au/technolog...annibal-killings/story-fn5fsgyc-1226382746704


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> Mother decapitated newborn and ate his brain, Texas police say - Telegraph
> 
> Oh my freakin' goodness. This is getting out of hand. *Too many cases all at once. *These freaks are not just a bit off, they are totally looney tunes.
> 
> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!?!




The baby thing was in '09.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have searched and searched for GOOD credible information about these, bath salts.
I am finding very little.

What are the outward signs that someone is wacked out of their head on these bath salts?
What does it do to the human brain / organs?
How in the hades can it be legal to sell?
Do you have any good links I can read / share with my kids?


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

Husband came home from work last night saying several miles down the road another "nekkid" incident happened. Only in this case, the guy was in a tree, stoned out of his mind, and...uh...masturbating. He was arrested. Can't find any verification, though.

Demeter


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Malamute said:


> The baby thing was in '09.


Oops, my bad. Should look closer next time. Was doing a quick search based on something someone said. 



Laura Zone 5 said:


> How in the hades can it be legal to sell?


It is legal to sell because it is sold as bath salts with a warning "not for human consumption." The fake marijuana was being sold as incense.

There just isn't much out there because this is so new.



demeter said:


> Husband came home from work last night saying several miles down the road another "nekkid" incident happened. Only in this case, the guy was in a tree, stoned out of his mind, and...uh...masturbating. He was arrested. Can't find any verification, though.
> 
> Demeter


Not as disgusting as the zombie incident but still almost equally as disturbing to see.

Was he cute?:nanner: :umno:


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Apparently 'zombie apocalypse' has threaded the most on Google in the last few days and it's caught some attention. 
http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=16489894


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, no mention of Luca Magnotta?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Work horse said:


> Wow, no mention of Luca Magnotta?


He was arrested in Berlin today. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...sted-in-berlin-caf/article4228539/?cmpid=rss1


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Paumon said:


> He was arrested in Berlin today. Magnotta arrested in Berlin cafÃ© viewing porn, articles about himself - The Globe and Mail


Yes, I was just suprised he wasn't mentioned, as his crime also involved cannibalism, so I understand. It does seem like a lot of freakish events, all of a sudden.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Work horse said:


> Yes, I was just suprised he wasn't mentioned, as his crime also involved cannibalism, so I understand. It does seem like a lot of freakish events, all of a sudden.


Maybe nobody realized that cannibalism had been involved in Magnotta's case. Or maybe nobody there heard about it. The police are going to be charging the internet provider that hosted the video Magnotta created and posted of him cannibalizing his victims body.

The story doesn't end there either .... it gets worse.

Today there were 2 elementary schools in Vancouver received body parts in the mail. They were a human hand and a foot and the Vancouver police are working now with Montreal police to try to determine if they are parts of Magnotta's victim. His victims one hand, foot and his head are still missing and they're thinking these may possibly be them. 

Now everyone's wondering when and where the head will show up. :shocked:

.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

naturelover said:


> Maybe nobody realized that cannibalism had been involved in Magnotta's case. Or maybe nobody there heard about it. The police are going to be charging the internet provider that hosted the video Magnotta created and posted of him cannibalizing his victims body.
> 
> The story doesn't end there either .... it gets worse.
> 
> ...


That's just a whole new level of sick.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hintonlady:

If they are 'not for human consumption'......what are they for? Cleaning supplies?


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Hintonlady:
> 
> If they are 'not for human consumption'......what are they for? Cleaning supplies?


 Bath salts are designed to aid in cleansing the body while taking a bath, some even mimic hot mineral bath properties.
The "bath salts" used as drugs contain substances such as mephedrone as well as methylone and methylenedioxypyrovalerone. People need to be careful they don't confuse the Bath salts, that are used for bathing, with the substances that have a street name "BATH SALTS". 
This would be like thinking the soda coca cola AKA "coke" is the same as the drug cocaine AKA coke.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 9, 2009)

I tell you. That face eating incident has got me rattled. Not, I need to buy 5,000 rounds of ammo (although I do need to do that) and barricade the doors kind of rattled, but more of a, I need to go hug my kids real tight kind of rattled. 

I haven't been able to shake it since I saw that video and read the story. I sit at work or at home and think about how truly messed up that was, and it gives me the shivers. That is beyond what my brain is capable of understanding.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

naturelover said:


> Maybe nobody realized that cannibalism had been involved in Magnotta's case. Or maybe nobody there heard about it. The police are going to be charging the internet provider that hosted the video Magnotta created and posted of him cannibalizing his victims body.
> 
> The story doesn't end there either .... it gets worse.
> 
> ...


I know, I think I've read every article on this story, because I just can't wrap my head around it. But NO, I did not watch the video!!

A Great Truth of the Internet: That which has been seen, cannot be unseen. :shocked:


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I tell you. That face eating incident has got me rattled. Not, I need to buy 5,000 rounds of ammo (although I do need to do that) and barricade the doors kind of rattled, but more of a, I need to go hug my kids real tight kind of rattled.
> 
> I haven't been able to shake it since I saw that video and read the story. I sit at work or at home and think about how truly messed up that was, and it gives me the shivers. That is beyond what my brain is capable of understanding.


Good grief, was there a video of the face-eating incident, too? That one grossed me out even more than the Magnotta story, for some reason.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Hintonlady:
> 
> If they are 'not for human consumption'......what are they for? Cleaning supplies?


I don't think it matters. Their sole purpose is to get high. The rest is just creative labeling to fly under the legal radar. Bath salts is a misnomer, they probably have a similar appearance.

For instance, something I was shocked to learn. some convenience stores in questionable areas used to carry a cute little artificial rose inside a glass tube about the size of a pencil. Usually were like .99 cents. The rose was held in by a small circle of cork glued at either end. The roses really were adorable and came in different colors.

My friend later explained to me that they were crack pipes and the crack heads would just take out the rose. This was explained to me when the sweet and somewhat odd guy next door gave me a handful of the little roses. (he really was harmless) :teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I learned something. I've seen and still see those roses sometimes. never knew they were not just silly little roses.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 9, 2009)

Work horse said:


> Good grief, was there a video of the face-eating incident, too? That one grossed me out even more than the Magnotta story, for some reason.


You couldn't see him actually eating but you could see their legs (they were naked) and the homeless man writhing around. It was enough for me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its spreading:



> Two more cannibal attacks have been reported in the US as police warn of a dangerous new mind-altering drug called Cloud Nine.
> Last week Rudy Eugene - who is believed to have taken the over-the-counter ecstasy-like drug - growled at officers as he chewed off most of a homeless man's face before being shot dead by Miami police.
> Since then two further incidents have been linked to the substance, which is part of a new line of 'bath salts'.
> The second occurred on Saturday when a snarling homeless man, identified as Brandon De Leon, threatened to eat two officers, echoing the Miami attack.
> A third incident took place in Louisiana where Carl Jacquneaux, 43, bit off a chunk of his victim's face.


 Is Cloud Nine behind the 'zombie apocalypse'? Police issue warning about new drug after TWO more cannibal attacks | Mail Online


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What better way to test a drug before they put it in our vaccines!
Try it out on the 'throw away folks' (homeless, junkies, etc) work out the bugs, then put it in our 'required vaccinations'........

Hang on, my tinfoil hat fell on the keyboard.......


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

omgosh as a country we are soooo failing!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's my problem with the bath salts theory. Not all of the zombies were on bath salts. At least one of them was an older woman with a child. 

I'm honestly thinking it's either something about the alignment of the planets short circuiting people/electromagnetic activity (highly unlikely) or that it's a reaction to antidepressants (more likely). I doubt the official take will ever be prescription drugs though.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Here's my problem with the bath salts theory. Not all of the zombies were on bath salts. At least one of them was an older woman with a child.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking it's either something about the alignment of the planets short circuiting people/electromagnetic activity (highly unlikely) or that it's a reaction to antidepressants (more likely). I doubt the official take will ever be prescription drugs though.



Not to mention that there are a lot more whack jobs roaming the street instead of locked away in the families basement.

I know news travels fast with modern communication but I can't shake the feeling that people are sliding down into a cesspool of twisted weirdness or whatever you want to label it.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> Not to mention that there are a lot more whack jobs roaming the street instead of locked away in the families basement.
> 
> I know news travels fast with modern communication but I can't shake the feeling that people are sliding down into a cesspool of twisted weirdness or whatever you want to label it.


 That is something to consider I agree. There was a time when people like this were killed or locked away. With budget cuts recently how many sicko's will just be turned loose? While I'm not one to let fear rule me, crazy zombie people gets to me a little. It certainly puts a lot of the recent crazy stuff in perspective.

I wouldn't go so far as to say it's bunker time or anything, but it's certainly time for CCW's and watching people a lot closer.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

More details. Another close call that could have been an incident. Homeless zombie tried to attack police.

Best part is that the bath salts ARE addictive. I think users need to be euthanized.

Miami police warn of new drug after grisly attack - Yahoo! News


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Hinton, that one was on all kinda drugs! I have to wonder about someone on Xanax going all zombie. I've had Xanax before and they certainly don't get you hyped up for sure. Add in pot with xanax and 99% of the population would be drooling on themselves, maybe drowning in their own slobber.

I'm telling you guys, there is more to this than the bath salts.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

doodlemom said:


> U.S. News - Violent holiday weekend claims at least 10 lives in Chicago
> I thought it was going to be about this.


Doesn't Rahm remember the past? Closing down liquor stores won't take care of the gang problems. Loosening up regulations on gun ownership would.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a link to an article that also list all of the other recent stories
Good News: People Eat Other People on a Pretty Regular Basis -- Daily Intel


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> The article I read stated the attacker growled at the officer when told to back off. It also stated that the victims forehead was bare to the bone, he had no nose left, and his mouth was also gone, eaten by the attacker. The surveilance videos showed the attack took 18 minutes. Apparently, the victim will need months of surgeries etc., and the worst thing is, the human mouth is not all that clean. There is big time concern for infections of many kinds.
> 
> What a disturbing story, what a pathetic world we live in. It is certainly not the same place I was born into...


And getting worse every day it seems.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

hintonlady said:


> Here is a linky dink to med md about bath salts.
> 
> Bath Salts Drugs: Problems, Ingredients, Dangers, and More
> 
> ...


I wonder if someone will figure out how to make this into a gaseous form and release it into a crowd.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

BillHoo said:


> I wonder if someone will figure out how to make this into a gaseous form and release it into a crowd.


Dang, that idea is intense. I wouldn't doubt that someone has considered something along that lines. Probably already tried before bath salts came out. Just a matter of who and why. Chemical and biological warfare is a nasty nasty game.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> i was in wall mart today and everywhere i turned i saw the same guy just watching me. first thing i thought of was the story and wondered if he was wanting to eat my face. usually stuff dont bother me but i got right paranoid and got out of there. ~Georgia.


Did he accidentally, like pinch your bicep to see if you were meaty vs. scrawny? 










You need to get a T-shirt for when you're standing next to your SO. Something like:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

BillHoo said:


> I wonder if someone will figure out how to make this into a gaseous form and release it into a crowd.


If we believe its bath salts then I would assume you could turn it to arosol as easily as any other powder.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

InvalidID said:


> Here's my problem with the bath salts theory. Not all of the zombies were on bath salts. At least one of them was an older woman with a child.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking it's either something about the alignment of the planets short circuiting people/electromagnetic activity (highly unlikely) or that it's a reaction to antidepressants (more likely). I doubt the official take will ever be prescription drugs though.


Perhaps as we get closer to... what was that date? Dec 21, 2012?

Some kind of global electromagnetic field might go off-kilter. These early cases might just be the handful of people who are "sensitive" to such change. The rest of us will be affected en masse at the end of the year!

You won't be able to trust even your family!

Better to lock ourselves away in a strong barricade by ourselves!

Or just stay at home and eat Cheetos till it's all over. Don't answer the door!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

BillHoo said:


> Perhaps as we get closer to... what was that date? Dec 21, 2012?
> 
> Some kind of global electromagnetic field might go off-kilter. These early cases might just be the handful of people who are "sensitive" to such change. The rest of us will be affected en masse at the end of the year!
> 
> ...


 You laugh but it is possible, sort of. I remember reading about a study some time ago where they'd hit animals with high dose of electromagnetic energy and it would drive them crazy. Not cannibal crazy that I remember, but who knows. There is also anecdotal evidence that people with a good sense of direction are more sensitive to the magnetic energy on Earth.

Now, I doubt this theory is right but I find it more likely than this bath salts crap being sold. Most of the recent zombies haven't been on bath salts so it's not a common denominator in all the cases. While these drugs are a convenient excuse plus it gives 'good' reason to ban them, I'm just not buying that as the cause.

ETA: If it were bath salts, why are we only seeing these zombies now? These drugs have been around awhile now and were big in Oregon for a while. I don't remember seeing a single case of zombies in the news though.


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

My opinion, for what it's worth... 

There *IS* such a thing as the power of suggestion. Zombies are a HUGE thing right now... there've been several movies and now a tv show fairly recently. You take a person who's a little "off"... if they watched a couple of episodes of the walking dead show every day for a week so that they're thinking about zombies constantly, even subconciously, and then they take some drug that sends their brain off into left field... oh yeah, I can see how we're having all these episodes all of a sudden. Especially since the first ones got so much media attention.

That said, I think I'm really glad that so far they're not anywhere near me... I have a little more time to prepare than y'all on the east coast... :teehee:


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

BillHoo said:


> The rest of us will be affected en masse at the end of the year!
> 
> You won't be able to trust even your family!


Oh goodie, just in time for the election.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> ETA: If it were bath salts, why are we only seeing these zombies now? These drugs have been around awhile now and were big in Oregon for a while. I don't remember seeing a single case of zombies in the news though.


 Many of the drugs in "bath salts" have been banned. They are making new "bath salts" with substances that aren't banned so they can continue to sell them on the shelves. Much like crystal meth, which has gone through several main ingredients, because many of the original ones became too difficult to obtain in large enough quantities.
It may not be the "bath salts", or it could be a combination of several things. It could be something completely new and unheard of. Regardless, might be a good idea to keep the weapons loaded, and doors locked.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> There is also anecdotal evidence that people with a good sense of direction are more sensitive to the magnetic energy on Earth.


I'm sunk. I want to pre apologize if I try to eat any of your brains. You have permission to shoot me. Do it proper and clean.

My Mom on the other hand will survive like a cockroach. I think she can get lost in her own house.




lynnabyrd said:


> My opinion, for what it's worth...
> 
> There *IS* such a thing as the power of suggestion. Zombies are a HUGE thing right now... there've been several movies and now a tv show fairly recently. You take a person who's a little "off"... if they watched a couple of episodes of the walking dead show every day for a week so that they're thinking about zombies constantly, even subconciously, and then they take some drug that sends their brain off into left field... oh yeah, I can see how we're having all these episodes all of a sudden. Especially since the first ones got so much media attention.


I like your hypothesis but if it were true there would be vampire attacks as well.


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

> I'm sunk. I want to pre apologize if I try to eat any of your brains. You have permission to shoot me. Do it proper and clean.
> 
> My Mom on the other hand will survive like a cockroach. I think she can get lost in her own house.



:shocked: ound:

I should end up being okay then too, I STILL get the directions wrong at my house. My hubby just shakes his head when I try and figure out which way north is.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

My beautiful wife is in the other end of the house soaking in bath salts. If I am not logged on here in 24 hrs.............it has been fun.


----------



## southernmom86 (Jan 16, 2009)

No!!!!! Not Louisiana!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

BillHoo said:


> Perhaps as we get closer to... what was that date? Dec 21, 2012?
> 
> Some kind of global electromagnetic field might go off-kilter. These early cases might just be the handful of people who are "sensitive" to such change. The rest of us will be affected en masse at the end of the year!
> 
> ...


I really hope this isn't the case. I am SUPER sensitive to EMFs. I can't even wear a watch. 

*crying* I don't want to be a zombie. I don't want to eat people. *cry--sob--cry*


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

"lynnabyrd"
-lynnabyrd is offline-Join Date: Oct 2007Location: The Boonies, OregonPosts: 118

My opinion, for what it's worth...-

There *IS* such a thing as the power of suggestion. Zombies are a HUGE thing right now... there've been several movies and now a tv show fairly recently. You take a person who's a little "off"... if they watched a couple of episodes of the walking dead show every day for a week so that they're thinking about zombies constantly, even subconciously, and then they take some drug that sends their brain off into left field... oh yeah, I can see how we're having all these episodes all of a sudden. Especially since the first ones got so much media attention. 

Sooooooo....what you're saying is we should bombard the populace with positive energy and happy thoughts.....kinda like what they did in Ghost Busters 2

Ray. This looks extremely bad!


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Maverick_mg said:


> I really hope this isn't the case. I am SUPER sensitive to EMFs. I can't even wear a watch.
> 
> *crying* I don't want to be a zombie. I don't want to eat people. *cry--sob--cry*


Do you mind if I plagiarize this post? I think they would make some kickin' song lyrics!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

BillHoo said:


> Do you mind if I plagiarize this post? I think they would make some kickin' song lyrics!


Sure thing. I'm all for creative freedom. 
Will it by chance be a country song? Or do you think death metal would be more appropriate?  
You'll have to share it when it's all done.


----------

